# Croatian (BCS): regard foudroyant du dieu (FR)



## sauge

Dobar dan!

Imam ovdje jedan pridjev "foudroyant", koji znači "onaj koji bije gromom". Čitav izraz iz naslova potječe od A. Bretona i malo se bojim improvizirati, a znači "gromoviti(?) pogled boga".

Možda je ovo moje i dobro? gromoviti pogled boga? munjeviti pogled boga? ubitačni pogled boga?
Ima li pridjev koji bi značio i grom i ubijanje? Munjevitost znači brzinu, ali ne i palež.  

Ako tko ima kakvu asocijaciju, bit ću mu zahvalna!


----------



## DenisBiH

Hm, gromovnički? Mada ni gromoviti meni ne zvuči loše.


http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search



> *gromòvnīk* _m_ 〈G gromovníka, V gròmōvnīče, N _mn_ gromovníci〉
> 
> *1. *onaj koji vlada gromovima, koji udara gromovima


http://hrcak.srce.hr/file/27533



> Valja pridodati da i smještaj spomendana svetoga Ilije u kalendaru
> pruža objektivne okolnosti pripisivanja *gromovničkih* sposobnosti
> poganskoga boga Peruna svetome Iliji i objektivan prostor razumijevanja
> straha od *gromovničkog* djelovanja svetoga Ilije.


http://www.zvonik.rs/arhiva/1522/ZV11.html



> Predsjednik Hrvatskoga akademskog drustva Dujo Runje rekao je         kako se u autorovim odgovorima ne nalaze jeftina rjesenja, vec         puno puta odgovori izvan dohvata efemernosti. Dr. Kopilovic nas         u svojim odgovorima usmjerava na vjecno dobro, a ne na         privlacno i nama dragn seizmografski reagira na svekolike         drustvene pojave koje se dogadjaju hic et nunc, djelujuci samo u         skladu sa svojom unutarnjom vokacijom. Razrijesen svega osim         svoje savjesti, on je *gromovnicki* udarao po svim porocima         svojega naroda. Nije pisao niti pise kao novinar i politicar,         nego kao teolog koji je prodro duboko u dusu naroda, njegovu         proslost i karakter.


----------



## sauge

Hvala puno! Meni se sviđa "gromoviti pogled boga" ("gromovnički" asocira na Zeusa, Peruna i ekipu, što nije ideja ovdje, na žalost...). Morat ću, izgleda, iskoristiti "ubitačan". "Grom izgubljen u prijevodu". Eh, što ti je prevođenje! ...nikad ne možeš prenijeti sve. 

Ideja je da je ljubav ta sila s kojom imaš hrabrosti stati pred sve živo i mrtvo, i "potpuno sam, izložiti se ubitačnom pogledu boga". Andre Breton je "papa nadrealizma", pa sam se nadala da ću moći ubaciti ovog munjobiju nekako, ali ne ide pa ne ide. 

Hvala još jednom!


----------



## DenisBiH

Nema na čemu. 




> Ideja je da je ljubav ta sila s kojom imaš hrabrosti stati pred sve živo i mrtvo, i "potpuno sam, izložiti se ubitačnom pogledu boga".




Ljubav je bol (a Bol je na Braču).


----------



## Duya

A što se bojiš pridjeva "gromovit"? Jasnog je značenja, dobro skovan, dobro zvuči, odgovara originalu. Na kraju krajeva, ne prevodiš uputstvo za usisivač nego nadrealističku poeziju.


----------



## sauge

E, nije poezija, nego nešto što je već prevedeno, a ovaj moj ga samo citira. 
Osim toga, "gromovit" mi zvuči kao "jako glasan", a ne "onaj koji pali u prah i pepeo". 
Ok, to bi onda bilo "gromovit pogled boga".
Fali tu vatre.


----------



## kudikamo

sauge said:


> E, nije poezija, nego nešto što je već prevedeno, a ovaj moj ga samo citira.
> Osim toga, "gromovit" mi zvuči kao "jako glasan", a ne "onaj koji pali u prah i pepeo".
> Ok, to bi onda bilo "gromovit pogled boga".
> Fali tu vatre.



Čini se da prema Anićevom rječniku hrv. jezika, "GROMOVIT" bio drugu konotaciju: 1) koji tutnji, odjekuje 2) ironično: gromoglasan

Kaže pak:
foudroyer /fudʀwaje/  (conjugate⇒) transitive verb 


~ *qn du regard** to look daggers at sb (colloquial)*
Da li bi onda bilo "OŠINUTI" pogledom, ili prema eng. "PROBADATI" pogledom?


----------



## kudikamo

*Zgromiti *pogledom.


----------



## sauge

Bog čiji pogled ošine poput munje.
Bog koji će nas zgromiti pogledom. 
Bog koji probada pogledom.

Ovo fino zvuči. Hvala, ljudi!


----------

